# Pink Beard eater, and bosc + T-Rex .... (pics*)



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

T-rex is the little green guy he got his name after how he eats.
savannah is the big lizard
and the spider is a pink beard eater.

























































Old pics of spider (1 month ago)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is that really smart having them all out together?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just let him go,,,, i think jess needs to learn the " live and learn modo" cohabs work for some but not for "moniter lizards" hey jess whats the name of the green lizard and how large do they get?

and whats the rounded spider?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

When savannah is tired she could not care less but if she was interested she would first try to lick it but I was keeping a good eye on things but the green lizard is named T-Rex and the spider is my pink beard eater... read what I write.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Is that really smart having them all out together?


I was thinking the same thing...It will suck when it gets pissed off for now reason and then...good bye.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It may be _named_ 'T-Rex' but WHAT _IS_ IT is what was being asked, I think.

As in - what species of reptile do you have there?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> When savannah is tired she could not care less but if she was interested she would first try to lick it but I was keeping a good eye on things but the green lizard is named T-Rex and the spider is my pink beard eater... read what I write.


I did read what you wrote and still don't know what a pink beard eater is?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> It may be _named_ 'T-Rex' but WHAT _IS_ IT is what was being asked, I think.
> 
> As in - what species of reptile do you have there?










thanks for breaking the ice mettle lol i thought i was the only one that was crazy

if thats a T-rex shouldn't it be a little bigger ha ha i know corny jokes blaaaaa

my dogs name is tyson but iam not going to go to a do show and enter it as TYSON,,,
example
" ya i would like to know ware the rest of the tysons are i would like to enter my tyson dog in the show fellaz"

is it a wall lizard? there the only ones i can find thats somthing like yours..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

L. parahybana is my guess on the t. Thats what i think the larger one is, i have no clue what the smaller one is.

Where did you get the t from?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

psychofish said:


> When savannah is tired she could not care less but if she was interested she would first try to lick it but I was keeping a good eye on things but the green lizard is named T-Rex and the spider is my pink beard eater... read what I write.


I did read what you wrote and still don't know what a pink beard eater is?
[/quote]

A tarantula


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Not exactly a harmonic managerie going on there...good luck!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

cueball said:


> It may be _named_ 'T-Rex' but WHAT _IS_ IT is what was being asked, I think.
> 
> As in - what species of reptile do you have there?










thanks for breaking the ice mettle lol i thought i was the only one that was crazy

if thats a T-rex shouldn't it be a little bigger ha ha i know corny jokes blaaaaa

my dogs name is tyson but iam not going to go to a do show and enter it as TYSON,,,
example
" ya i would like to know ware the rest of the tysons are i would like to enter my tyson dog in the show fellaz"

is it a wall lizard? there the only ones i can find thats somthing like yours..
[/quote]

LOL!


----------

